# Betta and mollies?



## Mistyeyes (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all
I've just joined this forum as I'm looking for some advice

I currently have a male betta in a tank with 6 mollies and have been told tonight that he should not be in there.

He is not the friendliest of fish, he hides behind the filter and comes out for food or to warn the mollies if they get too close to his patch! 

I've never seen him nip or attack a Molly he just swims after them for 1/2 secs with his cheeks out then goes back to his spot

Is he ok to keep in with them?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

(I had to laugh... The "cheeks" is called flaring. )

How large is the tank? How heavily planted is it? How many gallons is the filter for? What are the gender of the mollies?


----------



## Mistyeyes (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol I couldn't think what to call it 

Tank is 60l, not very planted but I'm looking to redecorate the tank and the Mollies are 1 male and 5 female, they were fry which are about 5 months old now

Just worked it out that it's 13.5 gallons (I'm uk based)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

If your Betta is hiding behind the filter he is stressed; most likely from the activity of the Mollies. Can you post a photo of the tank? Click on "Go Advanced" and then either the paper clip or "Manage Attachments."

Most people assume heavy planting is for the other fish. In fact, it is as much for the Betta as they are often stressed by the constant activity of the other fish and need a place to relax.


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

I agree he's probably stressed from activity from the other fish. Heavy planting takes time to grow in, but you can probably use some nice driftwood or stones, silk plants, or other Aquarium decor (I don't use anything resin or plastic, all natural decor for me so I can't advise). But if you can break up line of sight in the tank so that he has somewhere other than behind the filter to feel safe. Make a few "zones" and it should help his confidence. 
I've had to put extra busy fish in temporarily with my bettas in five gallons (and almost double stocked the tank a couple times) and I just put as much wood, plants, stones and whatnot in and every one does alright for even two to three weeks. I often with grab a couple wads of Anacharis to stuff in just free floating because it's very inexpensive and all my bettas have seemed to love it, and I can toss it afterwards without feeling bad. 

Mollies are pretty free swimming though so you may try to give them the largest section for open area and "jungle up" an area for the betta to explore and not constantly have the mollies darting about in his view. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistyeyes (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks all for the advice, we are pretty new to fish keeping in general. 

This may seem like a silly question but I'll ask it anyway lol if I buy silk plants will it hurt if they touch the filter? Also is it hard to keep live plants?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The dumbest questions are the ones you don't ask 

How do you mean "touch". If it doesnt get in the way of filtering, it shoulf be fine. But if gets into the filter, you should move it away a bit.

Live plants have different needs of lighting and different levels of adaptation. Look for low light/tech plants - anacharis, ludwigia, are small leafed stem plants and fairly adaptive. You can stack them densely to block line of sight. If you want bigger leaves you can try water wisteria.

Some slow growing low tech plants are anubias, buchephalandra, and crypts - but not much in terms of hideouts as they are often sold as a single plant or small groups of 3 or so. And you can't really propagate them in short periods.

Each betta has it's own character. Some shy, others over aggressive. Your​ little friend sounds​ more shy. He should be fine with mollies in a 60ltr since they can dash away. Don't add platties as they are often nippers. . . . Add hideouts or resting areas as others have suggested.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mistyeyes (Apr 21, 2017)

Sorry I meant if the silk plants touch the heater.

I think he is shy, I've been watching him this morning and he has been coming out and swimming around a bit then heading back to his hiding place

I'm defo going to make the tank more betta friendly, I've been looking at a floating log and a betta hammock, have any of you got those?


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

Anacharis and Ludwigia are awesome advice for a starter plant that would quickly grow in! And super easy ultra low maintenance too. 

Silk plants will be fine by a filter so long as there aren't getting sucked into the intake, if they are long enough to get past the intake they should be fine even if they sway near it. Plus you'll avoid the risk of Pest snails getting into the tank. And being new to fish keeping I can see that being a frustrating addition that you may not want to deal with. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistyeyes (Apr 21, 2017)

Will it be ok if any of the silk plants touch the heater?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't answer that as I don't use heaters - don't know how hot it can get.


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't know. In my experience it has been fine, but I don't know about you.


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

Mistyeyes said:


> Will it be ok if any of the silk plants touch the heater?


I would say no... But I don't use them so maybe, but I'd still steer clear of the heater. Sink them a couple inches away and so long as they aren't going to rest on the heater I imagine you would be fine. 

Can you upload a pic of the tank? 

As for a betta leaf I do have one of those that I use when I have used a few times when I put other fish in. In my experience my guys would rather hang in a plant than on the betta leaf. But I have heavily planted tanks. 

The betta log, I've never used but it may help in your situation. 

If you have a light over the tank that's on a few hours a day you could try an Amazon sword. They are pretty easy to check for snails and eggs just be sure you take it out of the pot and rinse and rub all the parts well with your fingers to help prevent any hitchhikers from joining the tank. They would be easier to check and clean than Anacharis or Ludwigia for sure. They have very large leaves and are pretty hardy but they would need a tank with at least some light. They are also generally very easy to find. If they are very happy they also will give you runners which develop into more little ones that you can plant and add to the tank too. 

I'll go nab a few pics of the plants and post them up so that you can see them. Natural plants always make everyone in the tank very happy and I always try to steer people to at least give them a good consideration. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

Amazon sword, Anacharis, and Ludwigia.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

